# Deer and Dove Plots Beside Hayfields?????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

The acreage I cut for hay is family property. I'm the hay guy, my brother is into timber and hunting camp activities, trails, tree stands and food plots for deer and doves.

This year, he is going to plant some of these next to my hay fields and maybe one in the middle of a field.

To keep the peace - I'm fine with it, but have some concerns.

I read somewhere that foxtail is an excellent dove forage plant. Really don't want that stuff in or next to my hay fields.

Other potential plot plants are Carolina Geranium, Fall Panicum, Milo, Millet, Sunflowers and Buckwheat.

Of these varieties - do any cause you concern if they were in or near your hay field?

Millet kind of sounded interesting to me - I read about Millet hay frequently, but in my brother's case, I'm sure he's interested in it going to seed. Not sure of any hay potential????

We are going to meet and discuss these food plots - any seeding recommendations that would square with timothy or orchard grass or alfalfa or teff grass hay pure stands?

Perhaps there is a plot seed variety that would be beneficial to both of us.

Any advice/recommendations are much appreciated.

Edit:

One thing I'm thinking that may have some merit is - alfalfa for deer. Great hay crop too. Pure stand, no food plot disruptions, just a field full of alfalfa and we get hay and the deer feast on it too.

For doves - something has to go to seed. Perhaps some kind of wheat that is not combined. It goes to seed and stays there until the first hard frost kills it (if that is possible). Once it's nice and brown and dried/lifeless, then cut and bale for straw.

Both legit ag activities that return a cash flow, prevent some goofy food plot variety and satisfy my brother's need for food plot deer/dove activity.

Thoughts?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If your brother is planting foxtail millet that is fine.....yellow or green foxtail grass is a totally different story. Foxtail millet is a excellent dove attractant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> If your brother is planting foxtail millet that is fine.....yellow or green foxtail grass is a totally different story. Foxtail millet is a excellent dove attractant.
> 
> Regards, Mike


He is considering millet, buckwheat, sunflowers, wheat, oats, radishes, turnips and clover.

Based on our conversation yesterday - not sure there is going to be a symbiotic relationship here where he gets what he wants and I do to - which is OK. None of this is worth a big blow-up.

On the glass half full side - more deer plots = less work on my part.... 

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Once the lead starts flyin you'll forget all about those pesky weeds


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill, I did a response last night but must have forgotten to hit post. damn old age...

I have the same situation which I can show you when you get here. I understand the competing challenges of peace on plots and quality haymaking. Draw the line on carolina geranium. Hateful weed and probably a real problem in timothy. I have it in the fields next to the plots, nearly gone now but it got there from prior user overgrazing fescue-orchard blue mix.

We use wheat and raddishes in the plots very effectively for both game and virtually no impact on the hay. goals are deer and dove but now also turkey. Turkey will hammer buckwheat and it will be gone by hunting season unless you intentionally fruitlessly reseed every two weeks whether you need to or not. clover also works fine. Weed control on Thistle and mullein is an issue to deal with. If you do sunflowers, plant the giant variety and fence off with electric fence. We had two years of good sunflowers but last year my buddy got regular sunflower seed and the flower is right at the height of a 2 yr old doe so no sunflowers ever made it to dove season. rick


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally I would hate having a plot plowed in the middle of my hayfield......along the edge wouldn't be an issue at all. Most of the stuff you listed he wanted to plant shouldn't be a problem investing your hayfield except the Carolina geranium and fall panicum.....those are weeds. Wheat will be a very good attractant for doves after it seeds out.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

If you want doves plant sunflowers and they will come. I plant 3 acres and on average we harvest a 1000 doves it from september to January with me and 4-10 buddy's per hunt. I built a fake power line in the middle it was well worth the investment.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How's the dog at pickin up birds Nate? Nothin beats a good bird dog.....even a bad bird dog is hard to beat tho


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

He does a great job. Lots and lots of hours of training has paid off for sure.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

We were thinking of planting sunflowers for dove this year. Is there a particular type that you've found works the best? When would you plant if season opens Sept 1? Do you shred some to scatter the seeds?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The tallest you can get if you have deer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Are the doves there the same as here, related to pigeons? Do you eat them or is the shooting just to keep them out of the sheds/barns? We don't really have anything like food plots up here other than deer baiting with apples.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

They are mostly mourning and white wing dove, closely related to pigeons. Opening day of Dove Season in Texas is like a national holiday, and yes we eat them. Bacon wrapped breasts with a slice of onion, jalapeño and a dab of cream cheese few minutes per side over hot charcoal. 
We have a lot of deer, figured on putting up a hot wire to keep em out.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Where I live we only have mourning doves and we eat the heck out of them bacon wrapped piece of jalapeño piece of cream cheese and deep fry. Heaven in your mouth!! I have mind already planted, planted last week. As long as there the black oil type you should be good. I get mine from legend seeds and have them shipped to me. There the clear field type, but I haven't ever sprayed them. Just cultivate them once right before almost to tall to get over them with the tractor. I bush hog probably 25% of the stand but leave most of it standing the whole season. Seems to make them stick around longer. Also once they are dead and dry I go in and spray the whole stand with glysphate to kill out any remaining weeds and grass. The weeds are a attractant as well.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you broadcast them or use a planter? Pounds of seed per acre? Fertilize?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies - very helpful!

Bill


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I use a John Deere 70 planter set up on 24" rows. Place a seed every 9-11" I'm not sure on pounds per acre since I buy on seed count and not lbs.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks! Sorry for derailing this thread.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Deer & Dove plots,

Filter Strips make good game graze with out naming them a wild life plot.


----------

